# Toying with a 2KGK Inquisition List



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Just an idea I'm kicking around I'm interested in some feedback on:

HQ: 1 Inquisitor Coteaz, 100 pts (Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Psyk-out Grenades; Artificer Armour; Psyber-Eagle; Bolt Pistol; Master-crafted Nemesis Daemonhammer; I've Been Expecting You; Independent Character; Psyker (Mastery Level 2); Spy Network; Stubborn; Dark Excommunication; Hammerhand; Sanctuary)
2 Jokaero Weaponsmith (Defence Orbs; Digital Weapons; Inconceivable Customization; Jokaero Ingenuity)
6 Warrior Acolyte (Carapace Armour; Chainsword; Hot-shot Lasgun x1)
3 Warrior Acolyte (Carapace Armour; Chainsword; Meltagun x1)
1 Inquisitorial Chimera (Smoke Launchers; Heavy Bolter; Multilaser)


HQ: 1 Ordo Malleus Inquisitor, 58 pts (Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Psyk-out Grenades; Power Armour; Daemonblade x1; Plasma Pistol x1; Independent Character; Stubborn) 
3 Arco-Flagellant (Arco-flails; Feel No Pain)
3 Crusader (Flak Armour; Power Weapon; Storm Shield)
4 Death Cult Assassin (Flak Armour; 2x Power Weapons; Uncanny Reflexes)
1 Inquisitorial Chimera (Smoke Launchers; Heavy Bolter; Multilaser; Amphibious)

Troops: Inquisitorial Henchmen Warband (320 pts)
2 Jokaero Weaponsmith (Defence Orbs; Digital Weapons; Inconceivable Customization; Jokaero Ingenuity)
7 Warrior Acolyte (Melta Bombs; Carapace Armour; Chainsword; Hot-shot Lasgun x1)
3 Warrior Acolyte (Melta Bombs; Carapace Armour; Chainsword; Meltagun x1)
1 Inquisitorial Chimera (Smoke Launchers; Heavy Bolter; Multilaser; Amphibious)

Troops: Inquisitorial Henchmen Warband (320 pts)
2 Jokaero Weaponsmith (Defence Orbs; Digital Weapons; Inconceivable Customization; Jokaero Ingenuity)
7 Warrior Acolyte (Melta Bombs; Carapace Armour; Chainsword; Hot-shot Lasgun x1)
3 Warrior Acolyte (Melta Bombs; Carapace Armour; Chainsword; Meltagun x1)
1 Inquisitorial Chimera (Smoke Launchers; Heavy Bolter; Multilaser; Amphibious)

Troops: Inquisitorial Henchmen Warband (165 pts)
4 Arco-Flagellant (Arco-flails; Feel No Pain)
3 Crusader (Flak Armour; Power Weapon; Storm Shield)
4 Death Cult Assassin (Flak Armour; 2x Power Weapons; Uncanny Reflexes)

Troops: Inquisitorial Henchmen Warband (165 pts)
4 Arco-Flagellant (Arco-flails; Feel No Pain)
3 Crusader (Flak Armour; Power Weapon; Storm Shield)
4 Death Cult Assassin (Flak Armour; 2x Power Weapons; Uncanny Reflexes)

Fast Attack: Stormraven Gunship (205 pts) Ceramite Plating; 4x Mindstrike Missiles; Twin-Linked Multi-melta; Twin-Linked Plasma Cannon; Assault Vehicle; Deep Strike; Power of the Machine Spirit; Psychic Pilot; Shadow Skies; The Aegis; Fortitude)


Fast Attack: Stormraven Gunship (205 pts) Ceramite Plating; 4x Mindstrike Missiles; Twin-Linked Multi-melta; Twin-Linked Plasma Cannon; Assault Vehicle; Deep Strike; Power of the Machine Spirit; Psychic Pilot; Shadow Skies; The Aegis; Fortitude)


Total Roster Cost: 2000

Close Combat Henchmen ride in the Stormravens which start on the board when possible, or deep striking as necessary.

Not committing to an Inquisitorial army at the moment, just curious what people think. I may pick it up as an alternative to my Sisters someday, but for now I'm just looking at how to approach a different sort of GK army.


----------

